# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A është Kurani Kopje E Biblës?

## princcesha

Atij nuk mund ti mvishet e pavërteta nga asnjë anë; është i zbritur prej të Urtit, të lavdishmit. (Fussilet, 42).

Përkundrazi, Ne të pavërtetën e godasim me të vërtetën dhe ajo (e vërteta) triumfon mbi të ndërsa ajo (gënjeshtra) zhduket. (Enbija, 18).
Shumë prej kundërshtarëve të Islamit mundohen të mbjellin farën e dyshimeve rreth çështjes së Kuranit dhe prejardhjes së tij. Armiqtë e Islamit mundohen dita ditës të shpifin dhe të hapin polemika mbi autenticitetin (vërtetësinë) e tij si Libër Hyjnor. Shumë libra, revista dhe medie të ndryshme e paraqesin Kuranin Famëlartë si një vepër të mendjes njerëzore, krijuar prej një mashtruesi të pejgamberisë. Puna e madhe e tyre ka pasur një objektiv të qartë, atë të çoroditjes së njerëzve të thjeshtë e të pafajshëm nën maskën e punimeve shkencore. Disa mundohen të paraqiten përpara masës me maskën islame, duke mënjanuar tekstet e tija, e duke ndryshuar koncepte e parime bazë, për interesa të ndryshme, në shumë raste politike e financiare. Disa të tjerë hedhin dyshime se Muhammedi a.s. duhet të jetë autor i vetëm i këtij libri, e shumë e shumë shpifje e trillime në adresë të Islamit, Kuranit dhe Muhammedit a.s.
Shumë kemi dëgjuar, e shumë kemi për të dëgjuar
Kurani vet iu përgjigjet këtyre trillime me një përgjigje të saktë dhe vendimtare, ku Allahu xh.sh. thotë:
*Nuk është e logjikshme të mendohet se ky Kuran është i trilluar prej dikujt pos Allahut, por është vërtetues i asaj (shpalljes) që ishte më parë, dhe sqarues e komentues i librit. Nuk ka farë dyshimi se është (i zbritur) nga Zoti i botëve. Përkundër kësaj, ata (idhujtarët) thonë se atë e trilloi ai (Muhammedi). Ti thuaj: Sillne pra ju një kaptinë të ngjashme me këtë, madje thirrni kë të doni në ndihmë, pos Allahut, po qe se jeni të drejtë në atë që thoni. Por ja, ata përgënjeshtruan atë (Kuranin) pa e kuptuar dhe pa iu ardhur shpjegimi i tij. Po kështu, gënjenin dhe ata që ishin më përpara. Shiko si ishte përfundimi i zullumqarëve. Ka prej tyre (te të cilët u dërgua Muhammedi) që e besojnë atë (Kuranin), e ka prej tyre edhe asish që atë nuk e besojnë. Zoti i njeh më së miri kokëfortit. (Junus 37-40).*

Prej shpifjeve të shumta që i adresohen Kuranit Famëlartë është edhe kjo që kinse Kurani është kopje e Biblës, apo Muhammedi a.s. huazoi prej librave hebreo-kristiane dhe përpiloi Kuranin, kopjoi atë nga autorë dhe burimet tjera.
Faktikisht kjo akuzë është ripërtëritje e pohimeve të vjetra pagane të kohës së Pejgamberit Muhammed, megjithatë në një formë tjetër:
Edhe thanë: (për Kuranin) Janë legjenda të të parëve, që ai (Muhammedi) kërkoi ti shkruhen ato, e i lexohen atij mëngjes e mbrëmje. (Furkanë 5).
Sipas logjikës së kësaj akuze duke qenë se Kurani flet për shumë ngjarje të cilat përmenden gjithashtu edhe në bibël ky u dashka të jetë një kopje e saj. Mirëpo, kjo akuzë është fare e paargumentuar. Pikë së pari ngjashmëria nuk do të thotë medoemos kopjim. Allahu e bën të qartë në Kuran se mesazhi që ai po shpallte nëpërmjet Muhammedit a.s. nuk ishte diçka e re, por ishte vetëm një vazhdim i zinxhirit të mëhershëm të porosive dhënë nga Zoti nëpërmjet Pejgamberëve.
Ne të frymëzuam ty me shpallje sikurse e patëm frymëzuar Nuhun dhe Pejgamberët pas tij; e patëm frymëzuar Ibrahimin, Ismajlin, Is-hakun, Jakubin dhe pasardhësit e tij, Isain, Ejubin, Junusin, Harunin, Sulejmanin, e Davudit i patëm hënë Zeburin. (Nisaë, 163).
E, sa Pejgamberë kemi dërguar te popujt e lashtë?! (Zuhruf,  6).
Secili popull kishte të Dërguarin e vet, e kur u vinte i Dërguari i tyre bëhej gjykimi i drejtë mes tyre, atyre nuk u bëhet padrejtësi. (Junus, 47).


Jologjikshmëria tjetër e kësaj akuze është se megjithëqë në disa raste Kurani flet për ngjarje të njëjta me Biblën, ato në asnjë mënyrë nuk janë identike, por ndërrojnë thelbësisht. Pastaj ky edhe ishte misioni themelor i Muhammedit a.s. që të përmirësonte mesazhin e Zotit, i cili ishte korruptuar deri atëherë. Ideja se Kurani ka huazuar nga bibla kundërshtohet më tej edhe me ekzistencën e dallimeve themelore në besim që i gjejmë në dy tekstet.
Këto dallime janë:
P.sh.: Në konceptin e Zotit.
Bibla Zotin e tregon si një Zot që lodhet (Ekzodi 31:17- Zanafilla 2:2);
një Zot që harron (Psalmi 13:1- Vajtimet 5:20);
i pafuqishëm (Zanafilla 32:28);
një Zot që flenë (Psalmi 44:23- 78:65);
i pamëshirshëm (Psalmi 77:7-9);
dituria e mangët e Zotit (Zanafilla 3:8);
Zoti përshkruhet në formën njerëzore (Zanafilla 1:26- 9:6);
një Zot që ka familje (Ekzodi 4:22- Ligji i përtërirë 32:19- Ezekieli 16:3-32- Hebrenjve 5:5- Psalmi 2:7);
një Zot që ka nevojë për udhëheqjen e njeriut (Ekzodi 12:13);
padrejtësia e Zotit (Jobi 19:6-7);
një Zot që prish premtimin (Levetiku 26:44);
një Zot i cili pendohet për atë që bën (Zanaflilla 6:6-7),
e shumë argumente të tjera që janë në kundërshtim me Qenien e Zotit xh.sh..
Kurse Kurani i hedh poshtë këto trillime, shih ajetet që iu kundërvihen këtyre citateve biblike; Kaf 38, Taha 52, Haxhxh 74, Bekare 255, Zumer 53, Bekare 115, Shuaraë 11, Nahl 74, Ihlas 1-4, Maide 18, Furkanë 6, Enamë 59, Junus 44, Nisaë 40, Ibrahim 42, Rrumë 6, e shumë citate tjera.
Po ashtu edhe në konceptin e Pejgamberëve ka dallime. Bibla i quan pejgamberët si mëkatarë, gënjeshtarë, tradhtarë, e shumë epitete të tjera, në kryerjen e veprave të shëmtuara dhe të ndyra, etj. 
P.sh. Luti a.s. bëri zina me dy bijat e tij (Zanafilla 19:30-38);
Haruni a.s. si njeri, i cili e konstruktoi viçin që ta adhurojnë Izraelitët (Ekzodi 32:1-20);
Sulejmani u martua me 700 gra dhe 300 konkubina dhe u kthye në idhujtari (1 Mbretërve 11:3-7);
Zoti e urdhëron pejgamberin Osea që të martohet me prostitutë, e të ketë fëmijë të kurvërisë (Osea 1:2);
Jakobin e quan si dinak dhe mjeshtër i intrigave të shumta (Zanafilla 27:16, 19-36/32:24-30);
Juda bëri zina me nusën e të birit Tamarën dhe ajo u ngjis me të dhe lindi dy binjakë, Faresi dhe Zara, ku prej Faresit, si rezultat i kësaj zinaje nderohen si stërgjyshërit e Jezusit-Isait a.s., Davudi a.s., Sulejmani a.s. (Zanafilla 38:12-30, Mateu 1:3-16) etj.
Kurse Kurani Pejgamberët i ngrit në piedestalin më të lartë dhe i bën shëmbëlltyrë për ne.
Dallime thelbësore gjejmë edhe për sa i përket besimit në jetën e tanishme dhe të përtejme në konceptin e shpëtimit dhe drejtimit në jetë. Po ashtu dallime kemi edhe ne histori ku Kurani dhe Bibla nuk përputhen: p.sh. te Ademi dhe Havaja, te Ibrahimi a.s., Isamili, Ishaku, Luti, Musai, Isai a.s. etj..
Teoria e huazimeve dobësohet më tej nga prania në Kuran e historive dhe detajeve, të cilat mungojnë në bibël. Si p.sh. rrëfimi mbi popullin e Adit dhe Themudit, mbi pejgamberët e tyre Hudin dhe Salihun a.s. që nuk përmendën në bibël. Në Kuran gjen edhe histori e detaje tjera që nuk gjenden në bibël, si rasti i Ibrahimit dhe mrekullia e tij, shpëtimi nga zjarri (mosdjegia në zjarr) mrekullia e ringjalljes së shpendëve nga ana e Allahut xh.sh.. Rasti i Isaut a.s. që ka folur qysh foshnje (në djep), zogun që krijoi nga balta, e shumë raste të tjera. (shih Kuranin 2:258, 2:260, 3:37, 3:46, 3:49, 11:32, 21:57, 21:69, 42:19 etj.).
Shtrohet pyetja: Kah i mori Muhammedi a.s. kaq shumë detaje për popujt dhe pejgamberët dhe nga historia e tyre që nuk i gjejmë në bibël? Kurani kur flet për popujt dhe pejgamberët e tjerë, Allahu xh.sh. ia bën me dije Muhammedit a.s. për ti treguar masës dhe njerëzve në përgjithësi se ti as që ke marrë pjesë në ato ngjarje, as që ke ditur gjë mbi ta gjer atëherë, por është vetë Allahu xh.sh. Ai që të ka lajmëruar se ky Kuran është fjalë e Zotit të Madhëruar: 
*Këto janë nga lajmet e fshehta (të hershme) që po ti shpallim ty. Ti nuk ishe ndër ta kur i hidhnin shortet se kush prej tyre do të bëhej kujdestar i Merjemes, nuk ishe pranë tyre as kur ata ziheshin mes vete. (Ali Imran, 44).
E ti nuk ishe në anën perëndimore (të vendit ku Allahu i foli Musait) kur Ne Musait ia besuam shpalljën (e bëmë pejgamber dhe dërguam te faraoni), e ti as nuk ishe aty pranë. (Kasas, 44).
Këto janë disa nga rrëfimet e panjohura (për ty), që po ti shpallim ty, e që para këtij (Kuranit) nuk i ke ditur as ti as populli yt. Pra të jesh i durueshëm se përfundimi (i lavdishëm) është për të devotshmit. (Hudë, 49).
Nuk është e logjikshme të mendohet se ky Kuran është i trilluar prej dikujt pos Allahut, por është vërtetues i asaj (shpalljes) që ishte më parë, dhe sqarues e komentues i librit. Nuk ka farë dyshimi se është (i zbritur) nga Zoti i botëve. (Junus, 37).*
Po të analizohet bibla në tërësi do të gjeni shumë kundërthënie, mospajtime, gabime ndërmjet dy Dhiatave dhe citateve që gjenden në të, gjë që tregon se në bibël ka prekur dora e njeriut. Kurse te Kurani një gjë e tillë nuk ekziston, gjë që vetë Kurani e mbron vetveten, ku thotë:
A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmendje) Kuranin? Sikur të ishte prej dikujt tjetër, përveç prej Allahut, do të gjenin në të shumë kundërthënie. (Nisaë 82).
Bibla nuk është një libër, por një përmbledhje e librave. Bibla sipas versionit protestant përmban 66 libra, kurse bibla sipas versionit Romano-Katolik përmban 73 libra.
Pse???!!!
Bibla është një përzierje e thënieve hyjnore dhe komenteve njerëzore të atyre që erdhën më pas, duke falsifikuar, ndryshuar shkrimin e shenjtë dhe duke vendosur mendimet dhe fjalët e veta. (Shih p.sh. Jeremia 8:8, Luka 1:1-4, 1 Korintasve 7:25). Origjinali i këtyre librave si të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe Ungjijve kanë humbur. Kurani nuk përmend komente dhe ndërhyrje njerëzore siç ka ndodhur me vetë biblën, madje edhe fjalët e Muhammedit a.s. nuk janë pjesë të Kuranit, ato quhen Hadithe.
Në bibël gjenden disa libra, të cilat janë shkruar shumë vjet pasi këta Pejgamberë kishin vdekur dhe jo në gjuhën e tyre (të Pejgamberëve) duke krijuar kështu një numër vështirësish në analizimin e tyre, duke hasur në gabime, kontradikta, mospërputhje faktesh etj.. Kurse, i tërë Kurani u shkrua gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit Muhammed a.s. dhe u mësua përmendësh nga qindra njerëz në gjuhën origjinale.
Të katër ungjijtë kanonikë nuk ishin ungjijtë e vetëm. Vendimi, se çfarë duhet të jetë në bibël dhe çfarë jo, iu la gjykimit njerëzor. Në Islam nuk u mbajt asnjë konferencë që të përcaktohet se cila sure duhet të jetë, e cila të mos jetë në Kuran. Në dhiatën e re, të katër ungjijtë japin jetën dhe misionin e Isait, Jezusit a.s., kurse Kurani nuk është një biografi e Muhammedit a.s. shkruar nga pasuesit e tij.
E shumë e shumë dallime të tjera ndërmjet biblës dhe Kuranit.
Ideja se Kurani ka huazuar nga bibla është padyshim e gabuar. Keneth Kreg thotë se: Muhammedi nuk pati asnjë kontakt personal me shkrimet e shenjta paraardhëse... Kemi pothuajse një mungesë absolute të asaj që mund të quhej citim i drejtpërdrejt nga secila Dhiatë.
Ndërsa atyre që akoma vazhdojnë të besojnë se Kurani është vepër e dikujt tjetër pos Allahut xh.sh., u këshilloj të lexojnë ajetin kuranor:
*A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmendje) Kuranin? Sikur të ishte prej dikut tjetër, përveç prej Allahut, do të gjenin në të shumë kundërthënie. (Nisaë, 82).*
E nëse akoma vazhdojnë të jetojnë në botën e ankthit dhe të dyshimit: Zoti i udhëzoftë!
Këtë artikull po e përfundoj me fjalët e Allahut xh.sh. në Kuranin e Madhërishëm:
*E edhe ai (Kurani) është shpallje (zbritje) e Zotit të botëve. (Shuaraë, 192).
E ju gjithsesi do ta kuptoni pas pak kohe vërtetësinë e tij. (Sad, 88).*

----------


## princcesha

*P.sh.: Në konceptin e Zotit.
Bibla Zotin e tregon si një Zot që lodhet (Ekzodi 31:17- Zanafilla 2:2);*

*Ekzodi*
17 Ajo është një shenjë e përjetshme midis meje dhe bijve të Izraelit, sepse në gjashtë ditë Zoti bëri qiellin dhe tokën, dhe ditën e shtatë pushoi dhe u shlodh".

*Zanafilla* 
2 Ndërkaq ditën e shtatë Perëndia mbaroi veprën që kishte kryer dhe ditën e shtatë u çlodh nga gjithë vepra që kishte kryer.

*një Zot që harron (Psalmi 13:1- Vajtimet 5:20);*

*Psalmi*
1 Deri kur do të më harrosh, o Zot? Vallë kështu do të jetë përjetë? Deri kur do të më fshehësh fytyrën tënde?

*Vajtimet*
20 Pse do të na harroje për jetë dhe do të na braktisje për një kohë të gjatë?
*
i pafuqishëm (Zanafilla 32:28);*

*Zanafilla* 
28 Atëherë ai i tha: "Emri yt nuk do të jetë më Jakobi, por Israel, sepse ti ke luftuar bashkë me Perëndinë dhe me njerëzit, dhe ke fituar".


*një Zot që flenë (Psalmi 44:23- 78:65);

Psalmi* 

23 Zgjohu! Pse fle, o Zot? Çohu, mos na kthe për gjithnjë.

*Psalmi* 
 65 Pastaj Zoti u zgjua si nga gjumi, ashtu si një trim që bërtet nën ndikimin e verës.

*i pamëshirshëm (Psalmi 77:7-9);

Psalmi* 
7 A do të më hedhë poshtë për gjithnjë Zoti? E nuk do të më pëlqejë më kurrë?


8 Dhe mirësia e tij ka marrë fund për gjithnjë dhe falja e tij ka munguar për brezat e ardhshme?


9 Vallë Perëndia e ka harruar mëshirën dhe në zemërimin e tij u ka dhënë fund dhembshurive të tij? (Sela)



*dituria e mangët e Zotit (Zanafilla 3:8);

Zanafilla*
8 Pastaj dëgjuan zërin e Zotit Perëndi që shëtiste në kopsht në flladin e ditës; dhe burri e gruaja e tij u fshehën nga prania e Zotit Perëndi midis pemëve të kopshtit.

*Zoti përshkruhet në formën njerëzore (Zanafilla 1:26- 9:6);

Zanafilla*
26 Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Ta bëjmë njeriun sipas shëmbëlltyrës sonë dhe në ngjasim me ne, dhe të ushtrojë sundimin e tij mbi peshqit e detit, mbi zogjtë e qiellit, mbi kafshët e mbi gjithë tokën, mbi rrëshqanorët që zvarriten mbi dhe".

*Zanafilla*
 6 Cilido që derdh gjakun e një njeriu, gjaku i tij do të derdhet nga një njeri, sepse Perëndia e ka krijuar njeriun simbas shëmbëlltyrës së tij.

*një Zot që ka familje (Ekzodi 4:22- Ligji i përtërirë 32:19- Ezekieli 16:3-32- Hebrenjve 5:5- Psalmi 2:7);

Ekzodi* 
22 Dhe ti do t`i thuash Faraonit: "Kështu thotë Zoti: Izraeli është biri im, i parëlinduri im".
*
Ligji i përtërirë* 
 19 Por Zoti e pa këtë dhe i hodhi poshtë, për shkak të provokimit të bijve të tij dhe të bijave të tij,


*Ezekieli*
3 dhe i thuaj: Kështu i thotë Zoti, Zoti, Jeruzalemit: Prejardhja jote dhe lindja jote janë nga vendi i Kanaanit; ati yt ishte një Amoreas dhe nëna jote një Hitease.


4 Kur linde ti, ditën që dole në këtë botë, nuk t`u pre kërthiza, nuk të lanë me ujë për t`u pastruar, nuk të fërkuan me kripë as të mbështollën në pelena.


5 Asnjë sy nuk u kujdes për ty që të të bënte qoftë edhe një nga këto gjëra, duke i ardhur keq për ty; përkundrazi ditën që linde të hodhen në fushë të hapur, për shkak të neverisë që kishin për ty.


6 Unë të kalova afër, pashë që po përpëliteshe në gjak dhe të thashë, ndërsa ndodheshe në gjakun tënd: "Jeto!". Po, ndërsa ndodheshe në gjakun tënd të thashë: "Jeto!".


7 Të bëra të rritesh si mori si filizat e arave; dhe ti u rrite, ubëre e madhe dhe u bëre shumë e bukur. Gjiri t`u formua, flokët t`u rritën shumë, por ti ishe lakuriqe dhe nevojtare.


8 Unë të kalova afër dhe të shikova, dhe ja, koha jote ishte koha e dashurisë. Kështu shtriva cepin e rrobave të mia mbi ty dhe mbulova lakuriqësinë tënde; të bëra një betim, lidha një besëlidhje me ty dhe ti u bëre imja", thotë Zoti, Zoti.


9 "Të lava me ujë, të pastrova krejt nga gjaku dhe të leva me vaj.


10 Pastaj të vura të veshësh rroba të qëndisura, të vura sandale prej lëkure baldoseje, të rrethova kokën me li të hollë dhe të mbulova me mëndafsh.


11 Të zbukurova me stoli, të vura byzylykë në kyçet e dorës dhe një gjerdan në qafë.


12 Të vura një unazë në hundë, vathë te veshët dhe një kurorë të mrekullueshme mbi krye.


13 Kështu u zbukurove me ar dhe argjend dhe u veshe me li të hollë, me mëndafsh dhe me qëndisje. Ti hëngre majë mielli, mjaltë dhe vaj; u bëre shumë, shumë e bukur dhe arrite të mbretërosh.


14 Nami yt u përhap midis kombeve për bukurinë tënde që ishte e përsosur, për shkak të shkëlqimit tim të madh që kisha vendosur mbi ty", thotë Zoti, Zoti.


15 Por ti vure besim në bukurinë tënde dhe u kurvërove për shkak të namit tënd dhe ia falje kurvërimet e tua çdo kalimtari, që i pranonte.


16 Ti more disa nga rrobat e tua, bëre vende të larta me ngjyra të ndryshme në të cilat u kurvërove, gjëra që nuk duhet të kishin ndodhur dhe as që të ishin.


17 More gjithashtu xhevahiret e tua të bukura të bëra me arin dhe argjendin tim, që unë të kisha dhënë, bëre prej tyre figura njeriu dhe u kurvërove me to;


18 pastaj more rrobat e tua të qëndisura, i mbulove dhe ofrove para tyre vajin dhe temjanin tim.


19 Edhe bukën time që të kisha dhënë, majën e miellit, vajin dhe mjaltin me të cilin të ushqeja, i vure para tyre si një parfum me erë shumë të këndshme; kështu ndodhi", thotë Zoti, Zoti.


20 "Përveç kësaj more bijtë e tu e bijat e tua që më kishe lindur dhe i sakrifikove ata, që të gëlltiten. Mos vallë ishin pak gjë kurvërimet e tua,


21 që ti të therje bijtë e mi dhe t`ua ofroje atyre duke i kaluar nëpër zjarr?


22 Me gjithë veprimet e tua të neveritshme dhe kurvërimet e tua, nuk i kujtove ditët e rinisë sate, kur ishe lakuriq dhe nevojtare dhe përpëliteshe në gjak.


23 Tani mbas gjithë ligësisë sate, "mjerë, mjerë ti!"", thotë Zoti, Zoti;


24 "në çdo shesh ke ndërtuar një kamare dhe ke bërë një vend të lartë;


25 në krye të çdo rruge ke ndertuar një vend te lartë, e ke bërë të neveritshme bukurinë tënde, dhe i ke hapur këmbët e tua çdo kalimatari, duke i shumuar kurvërimet e tua.


26 Ti gjithashtu je kurvëruar me Egjiptasit, fqinjët e tu trupmëdhenj, dhe i ke shumuar kurvërimet e tua për të provokuar zemërimin tim.


27 Prandaj, ja, unë kam shtrirë dorën kundër teje, kam pakësuar racionin tënd të caktuar, të kam lënë në dorë të atyre që të urrejnë, bijave të Filistejve, që u vjen turp nga qëndrimi yt i poshtër.


28 Ende e pa kënaqur, je kurvëruar me Asirianët; po, je kurvëruar me ata, por pa qenë e kënaqur.


29 Kështu i ke shtuar kurvërimet e tua me vendin e Kanaanit deri në Kalde, por as me këtë nuk je kënaqur.


30 Sa e shthurur është zemra jote", thotë Zoti, Zoti, "kur bën tërë këto gjëra të një prostitute pa cipë!


31 Ti ndërtoje kamaren në krye të çdo rruge dhe bënje vendet e larta në çdo shesh por nuk ishe si një prostitutë, sepse përbuzje pagën,


32 por si një grua që shkel kurorën, që në vend të bashkëshortit të saj pret të huajt.

*Hebrenjve*
5 Kështu edhe Krishti nuk e përvetësoi ai vetë lavdinë që të bëhet kryeprift, por ia dha Ai që i tha: ``Ti je im Bir, sot ti më linde``,

*Psalmi*
7 Do të shpallë dekretin e Zotit. Ai më ka thënë: "Ti je biri im, sot më linde.

*një Zot që ka nevojë për udhëheqjen e njeriut (Ekzodi 12:13);*

*Ekzodi*
13 Dhe gjaku do të jetë për ju një shenjë mbi shtëpitë ku ndodheni; kur unë të shoh gjakun do të kaloj tutje dhe nuk do të ketë plagë mbi ju për t`ju zhdukur, kur të godas vendin e Egjiptit.

*padrejtësia e Zotit (Jobi 19:6-7);

Jobi* 
6 mësoni atëherë që Perëndia më ka trajtuar në mënyrë të padrejtë dhe më ka zënë në rrjetat e tij.


7 Ja, unë bërtas: "Dhunë!", por nuk kam asnjë përgjigje; bërtas për ndihmë, por drejtësi nuk ka!


*një Zot që prish premtimin (Levetiku 26:44);

Levetiku*
44 Megjithatë kur do të ndodhen në vendin e armiqve të tyre, unë nuk do t`i përçmoj dhe nuk do t`i urrej aq sa t`i asgjësoj krejt dhe të prish besëlidhjen time që kam lidhur me ta; unë jam Zoti, Perëndia i tyre;

*një Zot i cili pendohet për atë që bën (Zanaflilla 6:6-7),

Zanaflilla*
6 Dhe Zoti u pendua që kishte krijuar njeriun mbi tokë dhe u brengos për këtë në zemër të vet.

7 Kështu Zoti tha: "Unë do të shfaros nga faqja e dheut njeriun që kam krijuar, duke filluar nga njeriu deri te kafshët, te rrëshqanorët, te zogjtë e qiellit, sepse pendohem që i kam krijuar".

----------


## princcesha

*Kurse Kurani i hedh poshtë këto trillime, shih ajetet që iu kundërvihen këtyre citateve biblike; Kaf 38, Taha 52, Haxhxh 74, Bekare 255, Zumer 53, Bekare 115, Shuaraë 11, Nahl 74, Ihlas 1-4, Maide 18, Furkanë 6, Enamë 59, Junus 44, Nisaë 40, Ibrahim 42, Rrumë 6, e shumë citate tjera.*


*Kaf 38*
38. Ne krijuam qiejt e tokën dhe gjithçka ka ndërmjet tyre brenda gjashtë ditesh dhe Ne nuk ndiem lodhje.


*Taha 52*
52. Dija për ata është te Zoti im, e shënuar në një libër. Zoti im nuk gabon e as nuk harron.

*Haxhxh 74,*
74. Ata nuk madhëruan All-llahun me madhërinë e Tij të vërtetë, që meriton, All-llahu është ifuqishëm, ngadhnjyes.  

*Bekare 255*
255. All-llahu - ska zot pos Tij. I Gjalli, Vigjiluesi. Nuk e ze të koturit, e as gjumi. E Tija është çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë. Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë te Ai, pos me lejën e Tij? Ai e di se çpo u ndodhë dhe çdo tu ndodhë. Dhe asgjë nga dija e Tij nuk mund të përvetësojnë, pos sa të dojë Ai. Ndërsa pushteti  i Tij përfshin qiejt dhe tokën. E nuk lodhet duke i ruajtur (mirëmbajtur), ngase Ai është i Larti, Madhështori. 

*Zumer 53,*
53. Thuaj: O robërit e Mi, të cilët e keni ngarkuar me shumë gabime veten tuaj, mos e humbni shpresën ndaj mëshirës së All-llahut, pse All-llahu i falë të gjitha mëkatet, Ai është që shumë falë dhe është mëshirues!  

*Bekare 115*
115. Të All-llahut janë edhe (anët nga) lindja edhe  perëndimi, dhe kahdo që të ktheheni, aty është anë e All-llahut. Vërtetë, All-llahu është i gjerë (në bujari) e i dijshëm.

*Shuaraë 11*
11. Populli i faraonit, a nuk janë duke u frikësuar (dënimit)?  

*Nahl 74,*
74. Pra, mos i përshkruani All-llahut shembuj! All-llahu i di të gjitha e ju nuk dini.  

*Ihlas 1-4,* 
1. Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një!  
2. All-llahu është mbështetja (Atij i mbështetet çdo krijesë).  
3. As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur.  
4. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë.  


*Maide 18,*
18. Jehuditë dhe të krishterët thanë: Ne jemi bijtë e All-llahut dhe të dashurit e Tij. Thuaju: E pse pra, Ai ju dënon me mëkatet tuaja? Jo, ju jeni njerëz që Ai ju krijoi. Ai i falë atij që do dhe dënon atë që do. Sundimi i qiejive, itokës dhe i githë çka ka në mes tyre është vetëm e All-llahut dhe vetëm te Ai është e ardhmja.   

*Furkanë 6,*
6. Thuaj: Atë e shpall Ai, që e di të fshehtën në qiej e në tokë, Ai është që falë shumë, është mëshirues.
*
 Enamë 59,*
59. çelësat e fshehtësive janë vetëm te Ai, atë (fshehtësinë) nuk e di kush pos Tij. Ai e di çka ka në tokë dhe në det, Ai e di për çdo gjeth që bie dhe ska kokërr në thellësi të tokës, ska të njomë dhe ska të thatë që nuk është (shënuar) në librin e qartë (LehviMahfud).   

* Junus 44,* 
44. All-llahu nuk u bën asgjë të padrejtë njerëzve, por ata i bëjnë të padrejtë vetes së tyre. 

*Nisaë 40,*
40. Ska dyshim se All-llahu nuk bën pa drejtë as sa grimca, e nëse ajo vepër ështëe mirë, Ai e shumëfishon atë dhe Vetë Ai i jep shpërblim të madh.   

*Ibrahim 42,*
42. E ti kurrsesi mos e mendo All-llahun si të pakujdesshëm ndaj asaj që veprojnë zullumqarët; Ai vetëm është duke i lënë ata përderisa një ditë në të cilën sytë shtangen (mbesin të hapur).   
*
 Rrumë 6,*
6. Premtimi i All-llahut është (ky), All-llahu nuk e thyen premtimin e Vet, por shumica e njerëzve nuk po dinë.

----------


## princcesha

*Po ashtu edhe në konceptin e Pejgamberëve ka dallime. Bibla i quan pejgamberët si mëkatarë, gënjeshtarë, tradhtarë, e shumë epitete të tjera, në kryerjen e veprave të shëmtuara dhe të ndyra, etj.* 

*P.sh. Luti a.s. bëri zina me dy bijat e tij (Zanafilla 19:30-38);*

30 Pastaj Loti doli nga Coari dhe shkoi të banojë në mal bashkë me dy bijat e tij, sepse kishte frikë të qëndronte në Coar; dhe u vendos në një shpellë bashkë me dy bijat e tij.


31 Më e madhja i tha më të voglës: "Babai ynë është plak, dhe nuk ka asnjë burrë në vend që mund të bashkohet me ne, ashtu siç ndodh mbi gjithë tokën.


32 Eja, t`i japim verë babait tonë e të shtrihemi bashkë me të; kështu do të mund t`i sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë".


33 Kështu po atë natë i dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe e madhja u shtri bashkë me të atin, por ai nuk u kujtua as kur ajo u shtri me të, as kur u ngrit.


34 Të nesërmen vajza më e madhe i tha më të voglës: "Ja, natën e kaluar unë rashë në shtrat bashkë me babanë tim; le të bëjmë që ai të pijë verë edhe sonte; pastaj ti futu dhe shtrihu me të, që të mund t`i sigurojmë pasardhës babait tonë".


35 Edhe atë natë i dhanë verë babait të tyre dhe më e vogla shkoi të shtrihet bashkë me të, dhe ai nuk u kujtua as kur u shtri, as kur u ngrit.


36 Kështu dy bijat e Lotit u ngjizën nga babai i tyre.


37 Më e madhja lindi një djalë, të cilit ia vuri emrin Moab. Ky është babai i Moabitëve, që ekzistojnë deri në ditët tona.


38 Edhe më e vogla lindi një djalë, të cilit ia vuri emrin Ben-Ami. Ky është babai i Amonitëve, që ekzistojnë deri në ditët tona.



*Haruni a.s. si njeri, i cili e konstruktoi viçin që ta adhurojnë Izraelitët (Ekzodi 32:1-20);*
1 Por populli, duke parë që Moisiu po vononte të zbriste nga mali, u mblodh rreth Aaronit dhe i tha: "Hajt tani, na bëj një perëndi të shkojë para nesh, sepse sa për Moisiun, njeriun që na nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit, nuk dimë çfarë i ka ndodhur".


2 Aaroni iu përgjigj atyre: "Hiqni unazat prej ari që janë në veshët e grave tuaja, të bijve tuaj, dhe të bijave tuaja dhe m`i sillni mua".


3 Kështu tërë populli hoqi unazat prej ari që kishin në veshët dhe ia çoi Aaronit,


4 i cili i mori nga duart e tyre dhe, mbasi i modeloi me daltë, bëri një viç prej metali të shkrirë. Atëherë ata thanë: "O Izrael, ky është perëndia yt që të nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit!".


5 Kur Aaroni pa këtë, ngriti një altar përpara tij dhe vuri kasnecë që thanë: "Nesër do të jetë festë për nder të Zotit!".


6 Të nesërmen ata u ngritën herët, ofruan olokauste dhe çuan fli falënderimi; populli u ul për të ngrënë e për të pirë, pastaj u ngrit për të dëfryer.


7 Atëherë Zoti i tha Moisiut: "Tani shko, zbrit, sepse populli yt, që ti nxore nga vendi i Egjiptit, është korruptuar;


8 u larguan shpejt, janë përdalë nga rruga që unë e kisha urdhëruar të ndiqte; bëri një viç prej metali të shkrirë, u përkul para tij, i ofroi flijime dhe tha: "O Izrael, kjo është perëndia jote që të nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit"".


9 Zoti i tha akoma Moisiut: "E pashë këtë popull, dhe ja, është një popull me qafë të fortë.


10 Më lër, pra, të veproj, në mënyrë që zemërimi im të ndizet kundër tyre dhe t`i konsumoj; por nga ti do të bëj një komb të madh".


11 Atëherë Moisiu e luti Zotin, Perëndinë e tij, dhe i tha: "Pse, o Zot, zemërimi yt duhet të ndizet kundër popullit tënd që e nxore nga vendi i Egjiptit me fuqi të madhe dhe me dorë të fortë?


12 Pse duhet që Egjiptasit të thonë: "Ai i nxori për t`ju bërë të keq, që të vriten mbi malet dhe për t`i shfarosur nga faqja e dheut"? Hiq dorë nga zemërimi yt i zjarrtë dhe nga qëllimi yt për t`i bërë keq popullit tënd.


13 Kujto Abrahamin, Isakun dhe Izraelin, shërbëtorë të tu, të cilëve u je betuar mbi veten tënde, duke u thënë atyre: "Unë do të shumëzoj pasardhësit tuaj si yjet e qiellit dhe do t`u jap pasardhësve tuaj tërë atë vend për të cilin të fola, dhe ata do ta zotërojnë përjetë"".


14 Kështu Zoti ndryshoi mendim lidhur me të keqen që kishte thënë se do t`i bënte popullit të tij.


15 Atëherë Moisiu u kthye dhe zbriti nga mali me dy pllakat e dëshmisë në duar, pllaka të shkruara nga të dy anët, si përpara ashtu edhe prapa.


16 Pllakat ishin vepër e Perëndisë dhe shkrimi i tyre ishte shkrimi i Perëndisë, i gdhendur mbi pllakat.


17 Por Jozueu, duke dëgjuar britmën e popullit që bërtiste, i tha Moisiut: "Ka një zhurmë lufte në kamp".


18 Por ai u përgjigj: "Kjo nuk është as një britmë fitoreje, as një britmë humbjeje; britma që unë dëgjoj është e njerëzve që këndojnë".


19 Si iu afrua kampit, pa viçin dhe vallet; atëherë Moisiu u ndez nga zemërimi dhe ai i hodhi pllakat nga duart e tij dhe i theu në këmbët e malit.


20 Pastaj mori viçin që ata kishin bërë, e dogji në zjarr dhe e bëri pluhur; pastaj e përhapi pluhurin në ujë dhe ia dha për të pirë bijve të Izraelit.

*Sulejmani u martua me 700 gra dhe 300 konkubina dhe u kthye në idhujtari (1 Mbretërve 11:3-7);*

3 Ai pati si bashkëshorte shtatëqind princesha dhe treqind konkubina; dhe bashkëshortet e tij ia çoroditën zemrën.


4 Kështu, kur Salomoni u plak, bashkëshortet e tij ia kthyen zemrën në drejtim të perëndive të tjera; dhe zemra e tij nuk i përkiste plotësisht Zotit, Perëndisë të tij, ashtu si zemra e Davidit, atit të tij.


5 Salomoni ndoqi, pra, Ashtorethin, perëndeshën e Sidonëve, dhe Milkomin, të neveritshmin e Amonitëve.


6 Kështu Salomoni bëri atë që ishtë e keqe në sytë e Zotit dhe nuk e ndoqi tërësisht Zotin, ashtu si kishte bërë i ati David.


7 Atëherë Salomoni ndërtoi mbi malin përballë Jeruzalemit një vend të lartë për Kemoshin, të neveritshmin e Moabit, dhe për Molekun, të neveritshmin e bijve të Amonit.

*Zoti e urdhëron pejgamberin Osea që të martohet me prostitutë, e të ketë fëmijë të kurvërisë (Osea 1:2);*

2 Kur Zoti filloi t`i flasë Oseas, Zoti i tha atij: "Shko, merr për grua një prostitutë dhe ki fëmijë të kurvërisë, sepse vendi po kurvërohet duke u larguar nga Zoti".

*Jakobin e quan si dinak dhe mjeshtër i intrigave të shumta (Zanafilla 27:16, 32:24-30);*

16 Atëherë Jakobit i doli gjumi dhe tha: "Me siguri Zoti është në këtë vend dhe unë nuk e dija".

24 Kështu Jakobi mbeti vetëm dhe një burrë luftoi me të deri në agim.


25 Kur ky burrë e pa se nuk mund ta mundte, i preku zgavrën e ijës; dhe zgavra e ijes së Jakobit u përdrodh, ndërsa ai luftonte kundër tij.


26 Dhe ai tha: "Lërmë të shkoj, se po lind agimi". Por Jakobi iu përgjegj: "Nuk do të të lë të shkosh, në rast se nuk më bekon më parë!".


27 Tjetri i tha: "Cili është emri yt?". Ai u përgjegj: "Jakobi".


28 Atëherë ai i tha: "Emri yt nuk do të jetë më Jakobi, por Israel, sepse ti ke luftuar bashkë me Perëndinë dhe me njerëzit, dhe ke fituar".


29 Jakobi i tha: "Të lutem, tregomë emrin tënd". Por ai iu përgjegj: "Pse e do emrin tim?".


30 Dhe kështu ai e bekoi. Atëherë Jakobi e quajti këtë vend Peniel, sepse tha: "E pashë Perëndinë ballë për ballë dhe jeta ime u fal".



*Juda bëri zina me nusën e të birit Tamarën dhe ajo u ngjis me të dhe lindi dy binjakë, Faresi dhe Zara, ku prej Faresit, si rezultat i kësaj zinaje nderohen si stërgjyshërit e Jezusit-Isait a.s., Davudi a.s., Sulejmani a.s. (Zanafilla 38:12-30, Mateu 1:3-16) etj.*

*Zanafilla 38:12-30,* 
12 Mbas një kohe të gjatë vdiq gruaja e Judës, që ishte e bija e Shuas; kur mbaroi zinë, Juda u ngjit tek ata që qethnin delet e tij në Timnah bashkë me mikun e tij Hirah, i quajtur Adullamiti.


13 Këtë e mori vesh Tamara dhe asaj i thanë: "Ja, vjehrri yt po ngjitet në Timnah për të qethur delet e tij".


14 Atëherë ajo hoqi rrobat e saj të vejërisë, u mbulua me një velo dhe u mbështoll e tëra; pastaj u ul te porta e Enaimit, që ndodhet në rrugën drejt Timnahut; në fakt ajo kishte parë që Shelahu ishte rritur më në fund, por ajo nuk i ishte dhënë për grua.


15 Sa e pa Juda mendoi që ajo ishte prostitutë, sepse e kishte fytyrën të mbuluar.


16 Prandaj ai iu afrua asaj në rrugë dhe i tha: "Lërmë të hyj te ti". Në të vërtetë nuk e dinte se ajo ishte nusja e djalit të tij. Ajo iu përgjegj: "Çfarë do të më japësh për të hyrë tek unë?"


17 Atëherë ai i tha: "Do të të dërgoj një kec nga kopeja ime". Ajo e pyeti: "A më jep një peng deri sa të ma dërgosh?".


18 Ai i tha: "Çfarë pengu duhet të të jap?". Ajo u përgjegj: "Vulën tënde, kordonin tënd dhe bastunin që ke në dorë". Ai ia dha, hyri te ajo dhe ajo u ngjiz me të.


19 Pastaj ajo u ngrit dhe iku; hoqi velin dhe veshi përsëri rrobat e saj të vejërisë.


20 Por Juda i dërgoi kecin me anë të mikut të tij, Adulamitit, për të rimarë pengun nga duart e asaj gruaje; po ai nuk e gjeti atë.


21 Atëherë pyeti njerëzit vendas duke thënë: "Ku është ajo prostitutë që rrinte në Enaim, në rrugë?". Ata u përgjigjën: "Nuk ka pasur asnjë prostitutë këtu".


22 Kështu ai u kthye te Juda dhe i tha: "Nuk e gjeta; veç kësaj vendasit më thanë: "Nuk ka pasur asnjë prostitutë këtu"".


23 Atëherë Juda tha: "Le ta mbajë, pra, pengun që i dhashë, sepse nuk duam të mbulohemi me turp. Ja, unë i dërgova këtë kec dhe ti nuk e gjete".


24 Tre muaj më vonë erdhën dhe i thanë Judës: "Tamara, nusja e birit tënd, është bërë prostitutë; dhe, nga ky shkak, ajo ka mbetur gjithashtu me barrë". Atëherë Juda u tha: "Nxirreni jashtë dhe digjeni!".


25 Ndërsa po e nxirrnin jashtë, ajo i çoi fjalë të vjehrrit: "Njeriu të cilit i përkasin këto sende, më la me barrë". Pastaj tha: "Shiko në se mund të dallosh të kujt janë këto sende: vula, kordoni dhe bastuni".


26 Juda i njohu dhe i tha: "Ajo është më e drejtë se unë, se unë nuk ia dhashë Shelahut, birit tim". Dhe ai nuk pati më marrëdhënie me të.


27 Kur edhi koha e lindjes, ajo kishte në bark dy binjakë.


28 Ndërsa po lindte, njeri prej tyre nxori jashtë një dorë dhe mamia e kapi dhe i lidhi një fije të kuqe flakë, duke thënë: "Ky doli i pari".


29 Por ai e tërhoqi dorën e tij, dhe ja që doli jashtë vëllai i tij. Atëherë mamia tha: "Si ia çave rrugën vetes?". Për këtë arësye u quajt Perets.


30 Pastaj doli vëllai i tij, që kishte rreth dorës fijen ngjyrë të kuqe flakë; dhe u quajt Zerah.

*Mateu 1:3-16*
3 Judës i lindi nga Tamara Faresi dhe Zara; Faresit i lindi Esromi; Esromit i lindi Arami;


4 Aramit i lindi Aminadabi; Aminadabit i lindi Naasoni; Naasonit i lindi Salmoni.


5 Salmonit i lindi Boozi nga Rahabi; Boozit i lindi Obedi nga Ruthi; Obedit i lindi Jeseu.


6 Jeseut i lindi Davidi mbret; mbretit David i lindi Salomoni nga ajo që kishte qenë bashkëshortja e Urias.


7 Salomonit i lindi Roboami; Roboamit i lindi Abia; Abias i lindi Asai.


8 Asait i lindi Jozafati; Jozafatit i lindi Jorami; Joramit i lindi Ozia.


9 Ozias i lindi Joatami; Joatamit i lindi Akazi; Akazit i lindi Ezekia.


10 Ezekias i lindi Manaseu; Manaseut i lindi Amoni; Amonit i lindi Josia.


11 Josias i lindi Jekonia dhe vëllezërit e tij në kohën e internimit në Babiloni.


12 Pas internimit në Babiloni Jekonias i lindi Salatieli; Salatielit i lindi Zorobabeli.


13 Zorobabelit i lindi Abiudi; Abiudit i lindi Eliakimi; Eliakimit i lindi Azori.


14 Azorit i lindi Sadoku; Sadokut i lindi Akimi; Akimit i lindi Eliudi.


15 Eliudit i lindi Eleazari, Eleazarit i lindi Matthani, Matthanit i lindi Jakobi.


16 Jakobit i lindi Jozefi, bashkëshorti i Marisë, nga e cila lindi Jezusi, që quhet Krisht.

----------


## princcesha

*Kurse Kurani Pejgamberët i ngrit në piedestalin më të lartë dhe i bën shëmbëlltyrë për ne.
Dallime thelbësore gjejmë edhe për sa i përket besimit në jetën e tanishme dhe të përtejme në konceptin e shpëtimit dhe drejtimit në jetë. Po ashtu dallime kemi edhe ne histori ku Kurani dhe Bibla nuk përputhen: p.sh. te Ademi dhe Havaja, te Ibrahimi a.s., Isamili, Ishaku, Luti, Musai, Isai a.s. etj..
Teoria e huazimeve dobësohet më tej nga prania në Kuran e historive dhe detajeve, të cilat mungojnë në bibël. Si p.sh. rrëfimi mbi popullin e Adit dhe Themudit, mbi pejgamberët e tyre Hudin dhe Salihun a.s. që nuk përmendën në bibël. Në Kuran gjen edhe histori e detaje tjera që nuk gjenden në bibël, si rasti i Ibrahimit dhe mrekullia e tij, shpëtimi nga zjarri (mosdjegia në zjarr) mrekullia e ringjalljes së shpendëve nga ana e Allahut xh.sh.. Rasti i Isaut a.s. që ka folur qysh foshnje (në djep), zogun që krijoi nga balta, e shumë raste të tjera. (shih Kuranin 2:258, 2:260, 3:37, 3:46, 3:49, 11:32, 21:57, 21:69, 42:19 etj.).*

*2:258,* 
258. A nuk ke arritur të dijsh për atë që përse All-llahu i kishte dhënë pushtet, ai (Nemrudi) polemizoi me Ibrahimin rreth Zotit të tij. Kur Ibrahimi tha: Zoti im është Ai që jep jetë dhe vdekje! Ai tha: Edhe unë jep jetë dhe vdekje! Ibrahimi tha: Zoti im e sjell diellin nga lindja, sille pra ti atë nga perëndimi? Atëherë ai që nuk besoi mbeti i hutuar. All-llahu shpie në rrugë të drejtë popullin mizor.   

*2:260,*
260. Përkujto kur Ibrahimi tha: Zoti im, më mundëso të shoh se si i ngjallë të vdekurit? Ai (Zoti) tha: A nuk beson? Ai (Ibrahimi) tha: Po, por desha që zemra e ime të ngopet (bindje)! Ai (Zoti) tha: Merri katër shpezë pranë vete (therri e copëtoji), e pastaj në çdo kodër vëne nga një pjesë të tyre, mandej thirri ato, do të vijnë ty shpejt, e dije se All-llahu është i Gjithfuqishmi, i Urti.   

* 3:37,*
37. Zoti i saj e pranoi premtimin e saj si është më mirë, e rriti me një edukatë të mirë e të plotë dhe e vuri nën kujdesin e Zekirjas. Sa herë që hynte Zekirjaja në mihrabin  e saj gjente te ajo ushqimin e thonte: Ai është nga All-llahu, se All-llahu atë që do pa masë e furnizon!  

* 3:46,* 
46. E që duke qenë në djep (foshnje) u flet njerëzve,  e edhe si i rritur e që është nga të përsosurit. 

*3:49,*
49. Dhe, të dërguar te bijtë e Israilit: unë kam ardhur nga Zoti juaj me argument, unë nga balta ju bëj diç si shpendi, i fryej atij dhe ai me lejen e All-llahut bëhet shpend, unë i sheroj të verbërit, të sëmurit ne lëkurë, dhe unë me lejen e All-llahut ngjalli të vdekurit: unë ju tregoj për atë që e hani dhe për atë që e depononi në shtëpiat tuaja. Vertetë, kjo është fakt për ju nëse jeni besimtarë.  

*11:32,*
32. Ata thanë: O Nuh, ti polemizove me ne dhe e zgjate polemikën tonë. Urdhëro, e nëse flet të vërtetën, sillnie pra, të na godasë ajo me çka na kërcënohesh!  

*21:57,* 
57. Pasha All-llahun, posa të largoheni ju, unë kam për tia bërë atë që duhet statujave tuaja!  

*21:69,*
69. Po Ne i thamë: O zjarr, bëhu i ftohtë dhe shpëtim për Ibrahimin!  
*
 42:19*
19. All-llahu është shumë bamirës për robërit e vet; Ai e begaton atë që do; Ai është i gjithfuqishmi, ngadhënjyesi.

----------


## princcesha

Shtrohet pyetja: Kah i mori Muhammedi a.s. kaq shumë detaje për popujt dhe pejgamberët dhe nga historia e tyre që nuk i gjejmë në bibël? Kur’ani kur flet për popujt dhe pejgamberët e tjerë, Allahu xh.sh. ia bën me dije Muhammedit a.s. për t’i treguar masës dhe njerëzve në përgjithësi se ti as që ke marrë pjesë në ato ngjarje, as që ke ditur gjë mbi ta gjer atëherë, por është vetë Allahu xh.sh. Ai që të ka lajmëruar se ky Kur’an është fjalë e Zotit të Madhëruar: 
“Këto janë nga lajmet e fshehta (të hershme) që po t’i shpallim ty. Ti nuk ishe ndër ta kur i hidhnin shortet se kush prej tyre do të bëhej kujdestar i Merjemes, nuk ishe pranë tyre as kur ata ziheshin mes vete”. (Ali Imran, 44).
“E ti nuk ishe në anën perëndimore (të vendit ku Allahu i foli Musait) kur Ne Musait ia besuam shpalljën (e bëmë pejgamber dhe dërguam te faraoni), e ti as nuk ishe aty pranë”. (Kasas, 44).
“Këto janë disa nga rrëfimet e panjohura (për ty), që po t’i shpallim ty, e që para këtij (Kur’anit) nuk i ke ditur as ti as populli yt. Pra të jesh i durueshëm se përfundimi (i lavdishëm) është për të devotshmit”. (Hudë, 49).
“Nuk është e logjikshme të mendohet se ky Kur’an është i trilluar prej dikujt pos Allahut, por është vërtetues i asaj (shpalljes) që ishte më parë, dhe sqarues e komentues i librit. Nuk ka farë dyshimi se është (i zbritur) nga Zoti i botëve”. (Junus, 37).
Po të analizohet bibla në tërësi do të gjeni shumë kundërthënie, mospajtime, gabime ndërmjet dy Dhiatave dhe citateve që gjenden në të, gjë që tregon se në bibël ka prekur dora e njeriut. Kurse te Kur’ani një gjë e tillë nuk ekziston, gjë që vetë Kur’ani e mbron vetveten, ku thotë:
“A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmendje) Kur’anin? Sikur të ishte prej dikujt tjetër, përveç prej Allahut, do të gjenin në të shumë kundërthënie”. (Nisaë 82).
Bibla nuk është një libër, por një përmbledhje e librave. Bibla sipas versionit protestant përmban 66 libra, kurse bibla sipas versionit Romano-Katolik përmban 73 libra.
Pse???!!!
Bibla është një përzierje e thënieve hyjnore dhe komenteve njerëzore të atyre që erdhën më pas, duke falsifikuar, ndryshuar shkrimin e shenjtë dhe duke vendosur mendimet dhe fjalët e veta. (Shih p.sh. Jeremia 8:8, Luka 1:1-4, 1 Korintasve 7:25). Origjinali i këtyre librave si të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe Ungjijve kanë humbur. Kur’ani nuk përmend komente dhe ndërhyrje njerëzore siç ka ndodhur me vetë biblën, madje edhe fjalët e Muhammedit a.s. nuk janë pjesë të Kur’anit, ato quhen Hadithe.
Në bibël gjenden disa libra, të cilat janë shkruar shumë vjet pasi këta Pejgamberë kishin vdekur dhe jo në gjuhën e tyre (të Pejgamberëve) duke krijuar kështu një numër vështirësish në analizimin e tyre, duke hasur në gabime, kontradikta, mospërputhje faktesh etj.. Kurse, i tërë Kur’ani u shkrua gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit Muhammed a.s. dhe u mësua përmendësh nga qindra njerëz në gjuhën origjinale.
Të katër ungjijtë kanonikë nuk ishin ungjijtë e vetëm. Vendimi, se çfarë duhet të jetë në bibël dhe çfarë jo, iu la gjykimit njerëzor. Në Islam nuk u mbajt asnjë konferencë që të përcaktohet se cila sure duhet të jetë, e cila të mos jetë në Kur’an. Në dhiatën e re, të katër ungjijtë japin jetën dhe misionin e Isait, Jezusit a.s., kurse Kur’ani nuk është një biografi e Muhammedit a.s. shkruar nga pasuesit e tij.
E shumë e shumë dallime të tjera ndërmjet biblës dhe Kur’anit.
Ideja se Kur’ani ka huazuar nga bibla është padyshim e gabuar. Keneth Kreg thotë se: “Muhammedi nuk pati asnjë kontakt personal me shkrimet e shenjta paraardhëse... Kemi pothuajse një mungesë absolute të asaj që mund të quhej citim i drejtpërdrejt nga secila Dhiatë”.
Ndërsa atyre që akoma vazhdojnë të besojnë se Kur’ani është vepër e dikujt tjetër pos Allahut xh.sh., u këshilloj të lexojnë ajetin kur’anor:
“A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmendje) Kur’anin? Sikur të ishte prej dikut tjetër, përveç prej Allahut, do të gjenin në të shumë kundërthënie”. (Nisaë, 82).
E nëse akoma vazhdojnë të jetojnë në botën e ankthit dhe të dyshimit: Zoti i udhëzoftë!
Këtë artikull po e përfundoj me fjalët e Allahut xh.sh. në Kur’anin e Madhërishëm:
“E edhe ai (Kur’ani) është shpallje (zbritje) e Zotit të botëve”. (Shuaraë, 192).
“E ju gjithsesi do ta kuptoni pas pak kohe vërtetësinë e tij”. (Sa’d, 88).

----------


## Goldanitus

E lexova tere kete temen nga fillimi dhe deri tek fundi. Mua me pelqej shume tema. Mos je gje teologe ju princesha? 

Tani le te dalin ata te besimeve fetare te tjera dhe nese mund te kundershtojne ndonje gje. Ne kete rast ti po flet me fakte, dhe ate fakte shume bindese. Une po pres nese dikush ka per te thene ndonje kundershtim ne lidhje me kete. Me impresionoi plotesisht ky shkrimi yt. Une kam ditur perafersisht disa prej shkrimeve(rreshtave) qe i postove ti, mirpo me te vertet te pergezoj sepse ke argumentuar per mrekulli. 

Po qeshem kur po mendoj se besimtaret krishtere posa ta shohin kete artikull do te largohen nga ky nenforum. Mirpo prap mbetet te shihet. Sidoqoft princesha ke bere nje pune per mrekulli.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Eshte vertet defryese te ndalesh dhe te shikosh me syrin e dikujt neutral, menyren se si ju besimtaret e besimeve te ndryshme i argumentoni njeri tjetrit epersine e kulteve tuaja  :buzeqeshje: 
Megjithate per nje llogjike te ftohte :

1. Bibla dhe Kur'ani kane ne thelb ngjashmeri te pamohueshme.
2. Keto ngjashmeri jane pertej koincidencave.
3. Bilbla eshte disa qindra vjet me e vjeter se Kur'ani.
4. Nje doreshkrim, ne max. e mundesive, sa me i vjeter te jete, aq me prane te vertetes eshte.
5.Bibla eshte libri i pare fetar i cili tregon ngjarje qe pak me te ndryshuara, do te tregohen ne Kur'an.
6. Bibla eshte e mbushur me gabime dhe mangesi.
7. Kur'ani nuk ka gabimet dhe mangesite e Bibles.
9. Ne Kur'an keto jane riparuar sepse Kur'ani ka ardhur (eshte shkruar) me vone si liber.
10. Kur'ani eshte superior ndaj Bibles sepse eshte nje kopje e redaktuar me rishtazi.
11.Cdo gje nga ato qe thashe me lart mund te jete e gabuar.
12.Shpresoj te me falni qe kam kapercyer numrin 8.
13.Per ata qe e vune re vetem tani qe e thashe, merre jeten me shtruar o dele e Perendise  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Babygirl*

> Po qeshem kur po mendoj se besimtaret krishtere posa ta shohin kete artikull do te largohen nga ky nenforum.


Uaaaaa nga e dijte ti?
Ne fakt dhe un sapo e lexova kete shkrim s'kam hy me ne forum e jo me ne kete nen forum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Goldanitus

> Uaaaaa nga e dijte ti?
> Ne fakt dhe un sapo e lexova kete shkrim s'kam hy me ne forum e jo me ne kete nen forum


Ti si duket ma paske bere nje pyetje. Ajo eshte se nga po e di une...?
Po them ndoshta ti ke "frike" te hysh ne kete forum dhe nenforum sepse je besimtare e Jezusit apo jomuslimane, dhe ke rene ne kundershtim me shume gjera. Besimtaret e fese islame per mendimin nuk kane frike te hyjne ne kete nenforum.

----------


## princcesha

> E lexova tere kete temen nga fillimi dhe deri tek fundi. Mua me pelqej shume tema. Mos je gje teologe ju princesha? 
> 
> Tani le te dalin ata te besimeve fetare te tjera dhe nese mund te kundershtojne ndonje gje. Ne kete rast ti po flet me fakte, dhe ate fakte shume bindese. Une po pres nese dikush ka per te thene ndonje kundershtim ne lidhje me kete. Me impresionoi plotesisht ky shkrimi yt. Une kam ditur perafersisht disa prej shkrimeve(rreshtave) qe i postove ti, mirpo me te vertet te pergezoj sepse ke argumentuar per mrekulli. 
> 
> Po qeshem kur po mendoj se besimtaret krishtere posa ta shohin kete artikull do te largohen nga ky nenforum. Mirpo prap mbetet te shihet. Sidoqoft princesha ke bere nje pune per mrekulli.


I nderuar Goldanitus, nuk jam teologe, por jam praktikante e fes, me nje fjale, ne islam kam gjet paqen dhe shpresoj edhe tjeret ta shohin te verteten para se eshte vone.... dhe me behet shume qejfi qe te ka lene pershtypje shkrimi, pasi me te vertet me eshte dasht kohe, te bej kete permbledhje, krahasimet me biblen dhe Kuranin... Vet te krishteret me kan detyruar, une ne postimet e mija nuk e mohoja biblen ose ta quaja kurse meson per keq ose per dhune sic thon ato per Kuranin... dhe mu dasht te bej kete qe te shohih njeher se kush eshte Liber I Allahut... dhe nese duan te krishteret te shtojn dicka, se pari le te sqarojn biblen pastaj te flasin per Kuranin e Madherishem...  Shpresoj qe edhe tjeret ta shohin te verteten dhe mos flasin ne hava, kot e kot pa argumente dhe fakte... 
Allahu na udhezoft na beft prej shpetimtarve...
Es selamu alejkum ....

----------


## princcesha

> Eshte vertet defryese te ndalesh dhe te shikosh me syrin e dikujt neutral, menyren se si ju besimtaret e besimeve te ndryshme i argumentoni njeri tjetrit epersine e kulteve tuaja 
> Megjithate per nje llogjike te ftohte :
> 
> 1. Bibla dhe Kur'ani kane ne thelb ngjashmeri te pamohueshme.
> 2. Keto ngjashmeri jane pertej koincidencave.
> 3. Bilbla eshte disa qindra vjet me e vjeter se Kur'ani.
> 4. Nje doreshkrim, ne max. e mundesive, sa me i vjeter te jete, aq me prane te vertetes eshte.
> 5.Bibla eshte libri i pare fetar i cili tregon ngjarje qe pak me te ndryshuara, do te tregohen ne Kur'an.
> 6. Bibla eshte e mbushur me gabime dhe mangesi.
> ...


Kisha dasht te dij me sakt kujt je drejtuar, me rreshtin e 13...

----------


## Force-Intruder

Fillimisht ai nuk eshte rreshti i 13, por pika e 13-te. Sidoqofte pergjigjia per ty : 

Atyre qe i kishte shpetuar ajo qe thashe ne Piken 12!

----------


## princcesha

> Fillimisht ai nuk eshte rreshti i 13, por pika e 13-te. Sidoqofte pergjigjia per ty : 
> 
> Atyre qe i kishte shpetuar ajo qe thashe ne Piken 12!


Aha flm per pergjigjen... Nuk e dita se edhe dele jam, nje ofendim, aha..
*Sharjet dhe ofendimet, jane argument per ato qe skan te drejt...*
d.m.th. nuk dite gje tjeter te thuash vetem se O dele e Prendise, interesant, une jam njeri, dhe jo dele, nese une jam dele, ateher ti duhet te jesh dash, apo... po sidoqoft je pergjynah...

----------


## Force-Intruder

*?*
1.Nuk e kuptoj pse togfjaleshin "dele e perendise" e transformove fillimisht thjesht ne "dele" dhe me pas e quajte ofendim!
2.E para delja eshte nje kafshe e respektuar, se ciles i marrim edhe mishin, edhe qumeshtin edhe leshin...
3.Te jesh dele e Perendise eshte figurative... do te thote qe Perendia eshte bariu yt, ai qe te udheheq dhe mbron ne luginen e jetes...
4.*Nuk kisha per qellim te te ofendoja... po me sa duket te ato pika qe kisha reshtuar, nuk gjete cfare te sulmosh tjeter pervec "deles"...* 
5.Edhe e fundit... fakti qe kur une ty te them "dele" dhe ti me quan "dash" eshte asocim me karakter joshes ... dmth me konsideron mashkullin dhe mbareshtuesin tend.

Keshtu kur te angazhohesh here tjeter ne debate te tilla...sigurohu te mos zbresesh ne nivel personal, por ruaj nivelin e postimit qe nise  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Goldanitus

> *?*
> 1.Nuk e kuptoj pse togfjaleshin "dele e perendise" e transformove fillimisht thjesht ne "dele" dhe me pas e quajte ofendim!
> 2.E para delja eshte nje kafshe e respektuar, se ciles i marrim edhe mishin, edhe qumeshtin edhe leshin...
> 3.Te jesh dele e Perendise eshte figurative... do te thote qe Perendia eshte bariu yt, ai qe te udheheq dhe mbron ne luginen e jetes...
> 4.*Nuk kisha per qellim te te ofendoja... po me sa duket te ato pika qe kisha reshtuar, nuk gjete cfare te sulmosh tjeter pervec "deles"...* 
> 5.Edhe e fundit... fakti qe kur une ty te them "dele" dhe ti me quan "dash" eshte asocim me karakter joshes ... dmth me konsideron mashkullin dhe mbareshtuesin tend.
> 
> Keshtu kur te angazhohesh here tjeter ne debate te tilla...sigurohu te mos zbresesh ne nivel personal, por ruaj nivelin e postimit qe nise


Te lutem te mos dalim nga tema dhe te debatojme vetem ne lidhje me kete teme sepse eshte teme mjafte interesante qe muslimanet te kuptojne se perse eshte me e drejte feja islame se ajo krishtere, dhe krishteret te kuptojne se gjithe feja e tyre ka qene nje gabim. Nese e lexojne teresisht postimin princceshes do te kuptojne shumeqka, pra nenkuptohet nese krishteret kane guxim te lexojne postimin bere nga princcesha.

----------


## Gimi3

> *?*
> 1.Nuk e kuptoj pse togfjaleshin "dele e perendise" e transformove fillimisht thjesht ne "dele" dhe me pas e quajte ofendim!
> 2.E para delja eshte nje kafshe e respektuar, se ciles i marrim edhe mishin, edhe qumeshtin edhe leshin...
> 3.Te jesh dele e Perendise eshte figurative... do te thote qe Perendia eshte bariu yt, ai qe te udheheq dhe mbron ne luginen e jetes...
> 4.*Nuk kisha per qellim te te ofendoja... po me sa duket te ato pika qe kisha reshtuar, nuk gjete cfare te sulmosh tjeter pervec "deles"...* 
> 5.Edhe e fundit... fakti qe kur une ty te them "dele" dhe ti me quan "dash" eshte asocim me karakter joshes ... dmth me konsideron mashkullin dhe mbareshtuesin tend.
> 
> Keshtu kur te angazhohesh here tjeter ne debate te tilla...sigurohu te mos zbresesh ne nivel personal, por ruaj nivelin e postimit qe nise


*Force-Intruder*

Mendjemadhesi eshte mohimi i se vertetes dhe nençmimi i tjereve , ndersa ne anen tjeter njeriu ska arsye te jete mendjemadh !

----------


## princcesha

> *?*
> 1.Nuk e kuptoj pse togfjaleshin "dele e perendise" e transformove fillimisht thjesht ne "dele" dhe me pas e quajte ofendim!
> 2.E para delja eshte nje kafshe e respektuar, se ciles i marrim edhe mishin, edhe qumeshtin edhe leshin...
> 3.Te jesh dele e Perendise eshte figurative... do te thote qe Perendia eshte bariu yt, ai qe te udheheq dhe mbron ne luginen e jetes...
> 4.*Nuk kisha per qellim te te ofendoja... po me sa duket te ato pika qe kisha reshtuar, nuk gjete cfare te sulmosh tjeter pervec "deles"...* 
> 5.Edhe e fundit... fakti qe kur une ty te them "dele" dhe ti me quan "dash" eshte asocim me karakter joshes ... dmth me konsideron mashkullin dhe mbareshtuesin tend.
> 
> Keshtu kur te angazhohesh here tjeter ne debate te tilla...sigurohu te mos zbresesh ne nivel personal, por ruaj nivelin e postimit qe nise


Mos me keqkupto po mund te kishe perdor nje fjal tjeter,ne vend asaj, vertet eshte kafsh respektuese, po ne jemi njerz, dhe ska nevoj te thirremi me emra kafshes,mund te kishe thene rob e perendis,  po nejse.. sidoqoft... nese qellimi jot ka qen i mire, ateher me fal, per keqkuptimin...
jo se nuk gjeta cfar te sulmoja ose tet kundershtoja te pikat tuaja, por puna eshte se une e kam thene me lart.. keshtu qe eshte e kot te ta perseris...
E gjithe eshte perfshir ne shkrimin me lart.. nese nuk e ke lexu, ben mire ta lexosh, eshte ceshtje private...

----------


## eldonel

> Eshte vertet defryese te ndalesh dhe te shikosh me syrin e dikujt neutral, menyren se si ju besimtaret e besimeve te ndryshme i argumentoni njeri tjetrit epersine e kulteve tuaja 
> Megjithate per nje llogjike te ftohte :
> 
> 1. Bibla dhe Kur'ani kane ne thelb ngjashmeri te pamohueshme.
> 2. Keto ngjashmeri jane pertej koincidencave.
> 3. Bilbla eshte disa qindra vjet me e vjeter se Kur'ani.
> 4. Nje doreshkrim, ne max. e mundesive, sa me i vjeter te jete, aq me prane te vertetes eshte.
> 5.Bibla eshte libri i pare fetar i cili tregon ngjarje qe pak me te ndryshuara, do te tregohen ne Kur'an.
> 6. Bibla eshte e mbushur me gabime dhe mangesi.
> ...


ne piken 9 dhe piken 10 nga qka nisesh kur i thua keto ne padyshim qe  i pranojm te 4 librat e Allahut
une do ta beja ty pyetjen keshtu eshte bibla kopje e tewratit dhe zeburit kaq kisha qfare mendon ti

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Mos me keqkupto po mund te kishe perdor nje fjal tjeter,ne vend asaj, vertet eshte kafsh respektuese, po ne jemi njerz, dhe ska nevoj te thirremi me emra kafshes,mund te kishe thene rob e perendis,  po nejse.. sidoqoft... nese qellimi jot ka qen i mire, ateher me fal, per keqkuptimin...
> jo se nuk gjeta cfar te sulmoja ose tet kundershtoja te pikat tuaja, por puna eshte se une e kam thene me lart.. keshtu qe eshte e kot te ta perseris...
> E gjithe eshte perfshir ne shkrimin me lart.. nese nuk e ke lexu, ben mire ta lexosh, eshte ceshtje private...


Faleminderit per mirekuptimin  :buzeqeshje:  Sic e shikon midis njerezish, megjithese me ide te kunderta mund te gjendet nje gjuhe e moderuar per te komunikuar. Natyrisht eshte e lire dhe ne doren e secilit te beje zgjedhjen e tij personale mbi bindjet qe ka. Ne fund te fundit posti jot permban bindje personale (private) te postuara ne nje forum (publik), ndaj te cilave njerezit jane te lire te pajtohen apo jo.

Mua me vjen per te qeshur sinqerisht me personazhe si Goldanitus qe marrin persiper te shkruajne fjali si kjo : _"dhe krishteret te kuptojne se gjithe feja e tyre ka qene nje gabim."_  Une nuk jam besimtar por a mund ti thuash dikujt se menyra e te besuarit te tij ne zot ka qene nje gabim? A e di ky njeri qe gjera te ngjashme gjen plot ne libra teologjike kristiane? 





> ne piken 9 dhe piken 10 nga qka nisesh kur i thua keto ne padyshim qe i pranojm te 4 librat e Allahut une do ta beja ty pyetjen keshtu eshte bibla kopje e tewratit dhe zeburit kaq kisha qfare mendon ti


Nqs do me thoje se eshte e provuar qe keta te dy jane me te vjeter se bibla dhe thone gjera te ngjashme, natyrisht qe nuk do kisha ndonje kompleks ta pranoja. Ne fund te fundit une mendoj qe te gjithe keta libra jane shkruar nga njerez... nuk e di a me kupton. (Te lutem here tjeter vendos ndonje shenje pikesimi... kam veshtiresi te ndjek rrjedhen e mendimit tend kur shkruan.)





> Mendjemadhesi eshte mohimi i se vertetes dhe nençmimi i tjereve , ndersa ne anen tjeter njeriu ska arsye te jete mendjemadh !


Mendjemadhesia dhe krenaria jane gjera te ndryshme, megjithese dy fjalet shpesh perdoren si sinonime te njera-tjetres. Nje person mund te jete krenar pa qene mendjemadh. Krenaria ka me shume te beje me mendimin tone mbi vetveten, mendjemadhesia ka te beje me ate qe i kemi shtyre te tjeret te besojne mbi ne.

Sidoqofte... hej... tema meriton nje vleresim pozitiv si ceshtje mjaft interesante  :buzeqeshje:

----------

